# Левосторонняя субартикулярная экструзия диска L5-S1, размером 1,4 см, суживающая левый латеральный карман



## Mihail_Mamedov (10 Июн 2022)

_Здравствуйте, просьба врачей форума и в особенности Федора Петровича (@Доктор Ступин) прокомментировать мою тему._

*Жалобы*

Мужчина, 27 лет.
Болит левая нога,потеря чувствительности на задней части бедра.Долго на ногах стоять не могу, немеет нога. На носочках тоже долго стоять не могу, слабость в ноге. Такое состояние уже почти 20 дней.
Делал два раза блокады одну из них в клинике у Федора Петровича, но к сожалению, нет возможности туда ездить (физической и материальной), вкалывал обезболивающие, пил таблетки (сирдалуд, тексаред).
Эффект минимальный, но боли, потеря чувствительности и онемения продолжаются.

*Нейрохирург в поликлинике и еще в одном месте советуют однозначно делать операцию. *
_*Прокомментируйте пожалуйста, нужна ли операция и где в Москве лучше ее делать?

Ниже прилагаю заключение МРТ и ссылку на папку с dicom МРТ. *_




Спойлер: Заключение МРТ



На серии МР томограмм, взвешенных по Т1 и Т2 в трех плоскостях, а также в режиме STIR, лордоз сглажен. Ось отклонена вправо.

Просвет позвоночного канала не сужен (L1,L2,L3,L4-1,5 см,L5-1,6 см). Конус спинного мозга расположен обычно - на уровне Th12-L1, имеет гомогенную интенсивность сигнала по Т1 и Т2, разделяется на корешковые нити конского хвоста.

Узлы Шморля в телах L1-L2, L5-S1, дистрофические изменения в тела позвонков. Краевые остеофиты по переднебоковым поверхностям тел L1-L2, L5-S1 позвонков. Гемангиома в теле L5 до 1,1 см.

Фасетки дугоотростчатых суставов L1-S1 минимально деформированы: единичные узурации, краевые заострения. Высота межпозвонковых дисков L1-L2, L5-S1 и сигналы от них по Т2 снижены (дегидратация).

Центральная протрузия диска L1-L2, размером 0,6 см, деформирующая дуральный мешок. Сагиттальный размер дурального мешка – 0,7 см. Дифференциация нервных корешков снижена — распределены по всему объему дурального мешка, ликворное пространство между ними слабо прослеживается (умеренный стеноз).

Левосторонняя субартикулярная экструзия диска L5-S1, размером 1,4 см, суживающая левый латеральный карман (>2/3, с деформацией S1 корешка). Сагиттальный размер дурального мешка – 0,6 см. Дифференциация нервных корешков снижена — распределены по всему объему дурального мешка, ликворное пространство между ними слабо прослеживается (умеренный стеноз).

Крестец - типичного строения. Структуры канала крестца — без особенностей.

Копчиковый сегмент представлен 4 позвонками, дугообразной формы. Копчиковые позвонки обычной формы и размеров, без костно-травматических изменений, сигнал от костного мозга по Т2 и Т1 ВИ неоднородно гиперинтенсивный, на программе с жироподавлением – гипоинтенсивный, что характерно для жировой дегенерации, окружающие мягкие ткани не изменены.



*Заключение: *МР картина дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника (остеохондроза). Протрузия диска L1-L2. Экструзия диска L5-S1. Спондилоартроз. Правосторонний сколиоз.




*Ссылка на папку с МРТ (dicom)*


----------



## La murr (10 Июн 2022)

@Mihail_Mamedov, Михаил, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Июн 2022)

Mihail_Mamedov написал(а):


> *Нейрохирург в поликлинике и еще в одном месте советуют однозначно делать операцию. *
> _*Прокомментируйте пожалуйста, нужна ли операция и где в Москве лучше ее делать?*_


 

Наличие слабости - показание к операции.
Болит уже с начала апреля, грыжа увеличивается, боль и слабость нарастает!
Лечение 4 сеанса без динамики!
Готовы к операции?


----------



## Mihail_Mamedov (11 Июн 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Готовы к операции?


Готов, а можете посоветовать возможно, где лучше сделать? Терапевт в поликлинике обещал направить к хорошему врачу за скромное вознаграждение в 150 тыс. такой возможности оплатить нет, к сожалению.


----------



## Alena777 (11 Июн 2022)

150 тыс в Москве-это очень дешево.
Если не хотите платить, попробуйте по квоте.


----------



## Mihail_Mamedov (11 Июн 2022)

@Alena777, это не плата за операцию. это плата за рекомендацию. Ходил я в поликлинику, где официально, конечно, это делают бесплатно...


----------



## Alena777 (11 Июн 2022)

Боже мой! И как не боятся такие врачи?
Я бы вам рекомендовала обратиться к Сыченикову Борису Анатольевичу в медцентр Столица. Операции у него от 300


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Июн 2022)

Alena777 написал(а):


> 150 тыс в Москве-это очень дешево.
> Если не хотите платить, попробуйте по квоте.


Глупость. 



Mihail_Mamedov написал(а):


> Готов, а можете посоветовать возможно, где лучше сделать? Терапевт в поликлинике обещал направить к хорошему врачу за скромное вознаграждение в 150 тыс. такой возможности оплатить нет, к сожалению.


Напишу в личку! За спасибо!


----------



## Alena777 (11 Июн 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, почему глупость? Я за свою операцию задний спондилодез отдала 630.


----------



## Lin0608 (11 Июн 2022)

Alena777 написал(а):


> Я бы вам рекомендовала обратиться к Сыченикову Борису Анатольевич...


Присоединяюсь, оперировалась у него.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Июн 2022)

Alena777 написал(а):


> Почему глупость? Я за свою операцию задний спондилодез отдала 630


Почему?
Не взяли по квоте?


----------



## Alena777 (11 Июн 2022)

Я от боли уже теряла сознание,  скорые вызывала, мне квоту ждать было невозможно


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Июн 2022)

Alena777 написал(а):


> Я от боли уже теряла сознание,  скорые вызывала, мне квоту ждать было невозможно


? И в частную клинику?
Сейчас нет квот на микродискэктомию.
Спондилодез был обязательным?


----------



## Alena777 (11 Июн 2022)

Доктор,  у меня был стеноз 7 мм, лизис фасеточного сустава на уровне L1-L2, секвестированная грыжа на этом же уровне. Я нашла хирурга и доверилась ему.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Июн 2022)

Alena777 написал(а):


> Я нашла хирурга и доверилась ему.


Тогда это другое. Это уже личное!


----------



## Alena777 (11 Июн 2022)

А вы считаете,  что можно было обойтись без спонлилодеза в моем случае?
Возраст забыла написать. 61 год.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Июн 2022)

Не могу ответить, надо тему изучать.
Но если врач сказал, что так надо, то надо.
Возрастом не удивили.
60 лет.


----------



## Alena777 (12 Июн 2022)

Не один врач сказал, что надо делать спондилодез, а 4 врача. Но они это сказали в 2022.  В в весь 2021 я мучалась дикими болями, а врачи говорили, что операция не показана


----------



## Mihail_Mamedov (12 Июн 2022)

Alena777 написал(а):


> Боже мой! И как не боятся такие врачи?
> Я бы вам рекомендовала обратиться к Сыченикову Борису Анатольевичу в медцентр Столица. Операции у него от 300


Спасибо



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Напишу в личку! За спасибо!


Спасибо большое!


----------



## tankist (18 Июн 2022)

Alena777 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, почему глупость? Я за свою операцию задний спондилодез отдала 630.


Если постараться, можно и 740 отдать. Не слыхали про ВМП ОМС?



Alena777 написал(а):


> Не один врач сказал, что надо делать спондилодез, а 4 врача. Но они это сказали в 2022.  В в весь 2021 я мучалась дикими болями, а врачи говорили, что операция не показана


Микродискэктомия и спондилодез - это последовательные этапы стандартной операции. Редко когда без спондилодеза кончается.но, конечно, возможны варианты.


----------



## Alena777 (19 Июн 2022)

Нет про ВМП ОМС не слышала.  Что это такое?


----------



## tankist (19 Июн 2022)

@Alena777, это высокотехнологичная медицинская помощь по ОМС, то есть бесплатно по полису. К этой категории относятся и сложные операции (позвоночник, головной мозг, и тд). Это и есть "операции по квоте".


----------



## Alena777 (19 Июн 2022)

Спасибо.
А почему вы тогда назвали сумму 740 тыс? Это бюджет столько платит за операцию?
Я была с таком состоянии,  что не могла заниматься поисками операции по квоте. Я практически не могла ходить.


----------

